# Pet Vs Glass Bottles



## skb (12/1/08)

After some advise from *Fatgodzilla *I am going to stick aside some of my normal keg beer at the end of fermentation in bottles, as I like to take home brew to parties etcetc. And getting it from the keg to a bottle is too painfull. 

I am planning to use the cooper PET bottles instead of glass as on face value looks a lot easier as I don;t need a capper etc etc and it is a low volume and not very frequent. I looked around the site to see the for and against plastic/PET vs Glass bottles and could not find anything... whats the view out their.


----------



## Adamt (12/1/08)

All in the wiki......

Link


----------



## skb (12/1/08)

Thanks that was exactly what I was looking for !!!


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (12/1/08)

I used PET solely for a while thinking that glass was a pain. I now use both as they both have ups and downs.

My biggest concern right now (apart from losing a slab of Grolsch swingtops in a horrible cat-feeding accident) is that the Coopers PET bottles don't seem to like the push-pump spray bottle washer thingy that many HBSs seem to sell. I've broken the necks of about four or five of the bastards on this thing since I got it. Prior to buying it, I would use a spray bottle.

Theoretically, if all else is equal, you might get more shelf life out of glass. You could sit on the fence and use Grolsch bottles...


----------



## Fatgodzilla (12/1/08)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> I used PET solely for a while thinking that glass was a pain. I now use both as they both have ups and downs.
> 
> My biggest concern right now (apart from losing a slab of Grolsch swingtops in a horrible cat-feeding accident) is that the Coopers PET bottles don't seem to like the push-pump spray bottle washer thingy that many HBSs seem to sell. I've broken the necks of about four or five of the bastards on this thing since I got it. Prior to buying it, I would use a spray bottle.
> 
> Theoretically, if all else is equal, you might get more shelf life out of glass. You could sit on the fence and use Grolsch bottles...




Use both. Put cheap kit beer in the plastic for the homebrand swillers and glass for my beer. Main thing I dislike about the PETs is they fall over too easy - the four corner thingy doesn't sit well on my beer fridge grated shelf.

One more bit of useless trivia - the bottle I use depends on where I'm going and whether the bottle comes back to me. I always have a batch on hand of 330ml / 375 ml stubbies knowing I won't bring those bottles home again. Takes some time but cheaper than buying takeaway. Otherwise, use 750 ml screwtops and don't mind if I leave them behind, but usually will. 

Have used things like soft drink bottles, but really - just because I am cheap doesn't mean I need to look cheap, now eh!


----------

